# well i didn't expect to see this at JAPSHOW !!!!!!!!



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

don't know about you but i think the RWYB lads are getting a bit desperate !





Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

And the Metro still lost. :flame:


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

That shits awesome! any videos?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

no mate just had time to get the pic ....the metro was coming into stage while the john deere was cleaning the track on the other lane..........


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Wonder if he had problems bogging down?


----------



## wax (Nov 21, 2010)

Be fair to the metro guys. If you have a look at the back of the tractor you can see the rods for the wheelie bars


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

my money's on the tractor


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

funnily enough that metro was pretty rapid and ran around 15 seconds. Great picture though


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

15 seconds - I actually got paired with a micra - about the same size car but with 250bhp
It did a 13.8


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

NNNice!! I think that may have a Civic lump in it with high lift cams etc. Dont ask me why though!uke:


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

your right it was HONDA metro!!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Thought so.I didnt go to Japshow so didnt see it that day. It must be the one that was down Hayes Dynotech when I was there once.


----------



## gkazan (Jul 25, 2005)

That picture clearly indicates why the Metro is the most worthless car in the world and why it probably lost for 2 specific reasons: 
First, it's slower than a skateboarding grandma
Second, it's more useless than the ultra fast tractor, since it can't do one thing right, while the tractor is both faster and cleans up the track at the same time!


----------

